# Hyperzulu's Pre-compliance



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this doesn't count as compliance, but I'm awake at 2:30am on my fourth day in Paris and need to do something. 

My delivery is actually on the 8th. My girlfriend and I arrive into Munich today (technically today since it's already Tuesday). Paris so far and the whole trip have been great. It's been truly a bit of an adventure. For instance, yesterday on our way back from the Versailles Chateau, I decided it was easier to take the bus back into town. Of course, being weary from the day before and all the walking that day, I got off on the wrong bus stop. This is despite having a three minute conversation with my girlfriend about why she should not be worried about taking the bus and letting her know exactly when we would get off. Luckily it wasn't a huge mistake. We got off a few stops early and had to walk half a mile to Pont de Sevres. 

It has been spectacular thus far though. We flew into Paris in first class on one of AA's older products. It was still amazing since I've never flown first class and to do it on a transatlantic flight was definitely the way to experience it for the first time. Having seats that unfold into beds certainly helped minimize jet lag and I didn't feel anything until the evening of our arrival. I used a sleep aid to help me sleep on the plane and again the first night to make sure I slept through the night. By the second day I was good to go.

We took the first day to learn the Metro and see the tower. Then we got something to eat, an early dinner, at a restaurant named Firmine. The food I thought was just OK, but my girlfriend liked it a lot. We also got to witness what is a bit of a stereotype - rude Parisian waiters. He wasn't rude, in fact, just intolerant of the attitude he got from a guest. A Turkish man and his girlfriend sat themselves outside and I suppose were out of sight of the waiter. So, this led to another couple being serviced before, though they had arrived after the Turkish man and his girlfriend. When the waiter finally came to the table, the man proceeded to question why the waiter decided not to serve them first. He said the other couple arrived after so they should be served last. The waiter let the man know that it wasn't his intention, but the guest continued. At this point, the waiter had had enough and told the guest that he could go to another restaurant. All of this within about 20 seconds. The waiter literally started pulling away the salt and pepper shakers and silverware he had put down. It was truly comical.

We headed back to the hotel and then figured we would explore the area near our hotel. We booked a hotel just outside of city center, in Boulogne-Billancourt. It is about a ten minute metro ride from Trocadero. We bought a few things at the market and then stopped at a dive bar for a drink. My girlfriend claims to have found the best cider she's ever had thus far and keeps talking about it - Cidre Rosé Ecusson. It actually was pretty tasty.

We did the typical Paris tourist stuff, though I think we bit off a bit more than we could chew on certain days and our bodies paid the price, but nothing sleep can't cure... except this cold I'm feeling coming on. Or maybe it will, if I could ever get to sleep. Some of our highlights of the trip would be seeing the tower at night. We went up to the summit and I had the bright idea of going down the stairs. That took quite a while. At least I can say I did it. The structure is marvelous though.

The Notre Dame Cathedral inside is pretty humbling. While the tower is a spectacle, seeing this building, all of the detail and all of the masonry... just so much amazing detail. I sat there during the international mass just amazed and wondering how such a thing can come to be. I'm not religious myself, but I can see how someone could witness this and think to themselves that only through something divine could a structure manifest.

Anyway, it feels like the end of a vacation right now, but we just got started. We arrive into Munich this afternoon and delivery is scheduled for tomorrow. Even through all of what we've been up to here in Paris, my heart is really longing for the delivery, which is an odd feeling. But it is this trip's raison d'être.

I had all of this typed up (much longer) on my phone and tried to post pictures which ended in me losing all I wrote. I am on my girlfriend's laptop, which doesn't have any of my pictures, but I will post from what I have on my external hard drive.

Pic 1 - Admirals Lounge in DFW. Perfect for the four hour layover (and the hour and a half extra due to a rolling thunderstorm).
Pic 2 - My girlfriend happy to finally be on the way to Paris.
Pic 3 - Underneath the tower.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great report so far and you still have to pick up the car! Looking forward to the rest of your trip


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Good stuff

I feel your pain about putting together a long post and then losing it. After we took delivery and came back to the Welt the next day to pickup our car, I started to write a big post and attached some delivery pictures but then the bimmer app crashed on me. Didn't get around to posting anything until after we got to Lake Como in Italy.

You'll have a blast in the 235


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear that your trip is off to a great start! We love Paris, I would love to go to Paris for an entire summer!

Enjoy everything the Welt has to offer, have breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the Executive Lounge, do the factory tour, and spend at least a couple of hours at the Museum.

Bon voyage!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Just had pastries and a pretzel at the lounge. Staff just brought out sandwiches and lunch items. Wondering where das Book is...


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Its on one of the first desk in the sign in area at the front. U can also ask one of the nice people who can show u. I signed it just last week. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. Signed it. Here is my official compliance picture. The whole thing has been really cool. I also got Bernhard as my delivery specialist. I can see why he's legendary. Have to do a bit of shopping before I leave. I can't wait to get on the road though.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

You're compliance picture isn't loading!  (but congrats, and it was nice to see your pre-compliance photos)


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for pointing that out. I just fixed it.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun. Post lots of pictures.
I'm hoping to spend several months in Paris when I get my sabbatical.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

A few months in Paris sounds great. I'm finding that service in Paris was actually better than here in Munich. The people here are nice, but they seem a bit colder.

It is difficult to post pics from my phone, and my girlfriend is hogging the laptop when we have a moment to watch The Big Bang Theory. I've been keeping a journal of our travels though.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Just arrived in Berlin and checked into the Das Stue. Really amazing. On the way here from Prague, we were diverted into a stretch of unpaved roads where work was being done, so as soon as I get back to the highway, my tpms lights up. I pull over and spot a huge nail in the left rear tire. Luckily I stopped right in front of a car repair shop of sorts. This was about twenty minutes from the German border. One of the guys helped pull the debris out of the tire and plug it with something. I managed to carefully drive all the way here. It's Sunday so I will have to wait until tomorrow morning to go to a BMW service center. Hopefully they have a tire. I'm supposed to be going to the Ring after this.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I'm in Nürburg. I was originally planning to arrive in the afternoon, but because of the whole issue with the tire, I was delayed several hours. We were lucky to be in Berlin about two miles from a large BMW dealership, BMW Niederlassung Berlin on Messedamm. They took in the car around 9am and had it ready by 1pm. Even washed the bugs off it. We left Berlin finally a couple hours after. Nürburg is a six hour drive, so we didn't get in until 9:30. Pretty much everything is closed and unlike in the US, gas stations are not as well stocked with snacks for road trips here in Germany. So, I'm starving, but more tired than hungry. We will stay the night and push back our leg to Amsterdam by a bit to make time to drive the Nordschleife when it opens tomorrow afternoon. It also means I have to drop off the car a day later than I requested, something I realized a few hours after the Amsterdam drop off had closed for the day. Hopefully they don't fret too much over having to reschedule.

While in Berlin we hired a rickshaw driver to take us through the city at night, giving us a tour of the major areas, especially those lit up at night. Berlin was throwing its annual festival of lights and many of the major monuments were lit up with moving light shows or art work that was lit against the structures as a back drop. The whole thing was great. Seeing Brandenburg Gate and the dome lit up among many other things, all while getting a history lesson was great. Berlin is a beautiful city. The people here seem very friendly and the city is clean. I still prefer Rothenburg, but I think my night here as far as attractions go is a huge highlight of the trip.

I know I'm missing several nights before, but it's just been such a crazy past few days. I'll see what photos I can link from my Onedrive, if I figure it out. I'll probably have to go back at some point and rehash Munich, Rothenburg, Prague and parts of Berlin.

By the way... Has anyone had to replace a tire? Was it out of pocket or Allianz covered it? Tom, I think I remember you and your wife getting a flat with the 335is.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hyperzulu's ED Trip Report*

Just arrived to Amsterdam. It was a super long day. Woke up this morning to the sound of an M4 warming up on the GP track of the Nürburgring. We stayed in the Dorint with a track view room. It was cool to see it from the room for a bit of novelty. I can imagine how awesome it would be to book a room there during a race.

We had time to kill since the tourist laps only start after 5pm on the weekdays during the off season. So, we did a bit of shopping in the fan shop and then drove karts for a bit. I drove to Cochem and snaked up the Mosel river for a while and then made my way to see the Eltz Burg. Very pretty castle. Surprised they can get a tour bus in there. Those roads were very narrow at times.

By the time we got there, snapped some pics and ate, we needed to make our way back to the Ring to get my laps in. I had already bought two laps, so I drove straight to the entrance. Once there, I secured a few items that were still im the car and told my girlfriend to relax, I wouldn't drive fast. Too bad I can't control the other drivers. As soon as we start, we're getting passed by other cars. The 2 series doesn't have the handles above the window frame anymore, so as I took sharp turns, there was nothing for my girlfriend to hold onto. She was grasping for anything to keep her in place. I'm more worried about her holding the GoPro camera. Lol

A blue M3 passes us and quickly jams on the brakes, causing its tires to seize and squeal. This freaks my gf out and from then on it is another seven minutes of panic. I kept it slow though, but the turns are so quick and wild that even a slow lap seems intense. I drove the laps at about 13 minutes based on start and stop times on my car's clock. It felt amazing. I had to drop off the gf to do the second lap. She would've lost her lunch if she did another lap.

Lunch was really like a super early dinner. I wanted to try the steak grilled on a hot stone at the Pistenklaus. It was delicious. The waiter kept speaking to me in Italian. It was an eventful day. I'm glad I drove the Ring despite my day setback.

I just arrived into Amsterdam. I checked into the art'otel. It is super swanky. House music playing in reception. Some sculptures of sperm, I think, in the middle of the rooms. I guess that's how it goes in Amsterdam. And I thought Munich was risqué. The hotel provided a free bottle of wine. After the last few days, I think I could use it all tonight.

Tomorrow Amsterdam. Bruges the next day via train and back at night. Then a final day in Amsterdam before Helsinki and home.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great report but I do wish you posted more pictures  I'm a visual kind of guy :bigpimp:


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I know. I might just make a new trip report thread. This one is disjointed due to days that ran longer than expected. So much to see and do. And the pics, I tried my Onedrive account and that is just a mess to try to use. My AT&T Locker is also hard cause it's so slow. Plus a lot of my better pics and vids are on the GoPro.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

hyperzulu said:


> Just arrived in Berlin and checked into the Das Stue. Really amazing. On the way here from Prague, we were diverted into a stretch of unpaved roads where work was being done, so as soon as I get back to the highway, my tpms lights up. I pull over and spot a huge nail in the left rear tire. Luckily I stopped right in front of a car repair shop of sorts. This was about twenty minutes from the German border. One of the guys helped pull the debris out of the tire and plug it with something. I managed to carefully drive all the way here. It's Sunday so I will have to wait until tomorrow morning to go to a BMW service center. Hopefully they have a tire. I'm supposed to be going to the Ring after this.





hyperzulu said:


> By the way... Has anyone had to replace a tire? Was it out of pocket or Allianz covered it? Tom, I think I remember you and your wife getting a flat with the 335is.


Sorry to hear about your flat tire experience, it was like deja vu all over again! Also sorry I didn't see this earlier but we were out of state for five days and I didn't take my laptop plus we were quite busy, just getting caught up.

Yes, we had our tire replaced in Trier after having the TPMS warning go off shortly after pulling into Trier on our way to Cologne. Unfortunately, this was at 4:30 on a Saturday afternoon and our Nurburgring day was going to the the next day, so we missed out on that.  We spent Saturday night, all day Sunday, and Sunday night in Trier before being able to take our car to a BMW service center on Monday morning. That's when we learned that Allianz covers anything that happens to your car during ED EXCEPT flat tires due to road hazards (a large screw embedded in the center of the tire). The charge that showed up on our credit card statement was $580 US, including 19% VAT for the right rear tire.

Glad to see that you made it to the Nurburgring though! We're planning an M4 Euro Delivery in May 2015 to accomplish that which will include not only Nurburgring but also Spa!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Tom. Yeah I looked back at your previous trip report posts and confirmed that you guys had to pay for the new tire out of pocket. All in all I am pretty lucky with how it all turned out. Lost a few hours and a few hundred dollars, but still managed to do everything I had planned.

Now that I'm back to the US and at work, I can focus on the important things... updating this thread.

I am not sure where to start. My first post detailed Paris pretty well. I did start to feel sick after the third day, but excitement, coffee, determination and Xanax at night to sleep helped me get through it. Paris was so crowded and using the metro to get everywhere, it probably was inevitable we would get sick on the trip. :thumbdwn:

Here are some more pics from Paris...

1) First day decided to see the tower. It was really hot.
2) Everyone in Paris can practice safe sex - condoms everywhere.
3) Cool painting on Rue Saint-Médard in the area near Rue Mouffetard (searching Google Maps shows that this painting was not always there)

For anyone who wants to look through the gallery (still in progress) I'm making on Imgur, here is the link: http://imgur.com/a/guNdm/layout/horizontal#0


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Good report but I'd like to see more pictures. 



hyperzulu said:


> We also got to witness what is a bit of a stereotype - rude Parisian waiters. He wasn't rude, in fact, just intolerant of the attitude he got from a guest. A Turkish man and his girlfriend sat themselves outside and I suppose were out of sight of the waiter.


Sounds like the customer was rude not the waiter.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely a rude customer. The waiter was polite, until the customer insulted him. It was priceless.

So, I should talk about my time in Munich and the delivery.

We took a taxi from our hotel in Paris to CDG. The taxi driver was a bit of a lunatic and nearly touched other vehicles as he merged through traffic several times. When we get to CDG he informs us that he does not have a machine to accept my credit card as payment, so he runs inside the airport and looks for an ATM for me. He finds one and then asks me to step back into the car. This guy actually put the car in reverse and proceeded to drive the car backwards toward the ATM. :rofl:

We make our way to MUC aboard Air France and we are greeted by the Sixt limousine driver. He helps with luggage and heads toward our hotel. We booked two nights at the Park Inn Frankfurter Ring, which is located across the street from the BMW Zentrum. The Welt was a decent walk from the hotel. It wasn't a great hotel by any means. Actually, it was likely the least spectacular of the places we stayed at by a long shot, but it was free with points, close to the Welt and a couple hundred feet from a metro stop. My girlfriend is questioning why the Germans thought we were Lucy and Desi with the bed arrangements.










We took the metro that evening into the Marienplatz. The first thing I noticed is the metros in Munich don't run nearly as often as what we had become used to in Paris (normal wait times in Paris were 2-4 minutes and about 8 minutes was typical in Munich). The other thing was that there was quite a strong smell in the Munich metro. Best I could describe it with is the smell of oil you use to grease your bicycle chain. I was stuffed from a mild cold and could still smell it quite strongly.

Marienplatz was actually pretty lively with foot traffic and more modern than I expected. Old buildings framed very modern boutiques and shops. There was an Agent Provocateur, but it was closed so the girlfriend couldn't go in to shop. Not sure if that was a good or bad thing. 










We made our way to Hofbräuhaus and it was quite a spectacle. Pics really can't describe this place. We walked in and walked all the way to the rear and walked right back out. We asked one of the gentlemen out front what the heck we were supposed to do, and he walked us back inside and told us to just sit down anywhere we like. We found a Canadian couple seated by themselves at a large table and sat next to them. They were on their honeymoon and had also just arrived from Paris.

We chatted with them for a while as we ate some really delicious sausage. They had been at the restaurant for about four hours, drinking and talking with strangers. After about an hour, they called it a night and we finished our meal and ordered an apfelstrudel that was delicious. I did notice it was not as sweet as pastries in the US or even Paris. Still really good though.



















We walked around a bit afterwards and hopped on the metro to retire.

The next morning I was up early and ready to go. It was delivery day and I wanted to be at the Welt. We got ready and started walking. We made a pit stop at an Apotheke to pick up some lozenges to help with my cold. The pharmacist was SUPER nice (the majority of Germans we had encountered thus far had been quite stoic) and had the prettiest set of eyes. She gave us some lozenges and asked if I worked at the BMV. It took me a second to register that they would pronounce our English W as V. It must have been the fact that we were in the area and English-speaking customers in that area worked for BMW. I laughed and said no and she handed us several travel packs of tissue paper.

When we arrived at the Welt (I really wanted to cross over the bridge, but it was closed for some work being done) one guy at the front showed off that he was a polyglot and spoke to us in four different languages (German, Spanish, Italian and English) before getting the right one. Real life C3PO. We were handed over to a fairly tall, tan skinned young lady with very pretty, green eyes and Invasalign braces. She was cute and she made small talk with us as we walked up to the Lounge reception. I asked her if she noticed the smell in the metros and she said she didn't ride it because it was expensive. I asked if everyone here was given a BMW to drive and she laughed and said no, but no one drives a non-German car. Of course...










We checked in and went over paperwork and were given everything we needed along with our museum and plant tour access cards. Some changes were made to our delivery time to allow for us to do the English plant tour. We then went to the lounge area and at some breakfast. I signed into the larger book and then asked here about the Bimmerfest book, which I found later on. I signed next to Lionnutz previous entry. We walked around downstairs and snapped some photos. The new M4 cabrio had been unveiled a couple days prior in Paris and it was now on display at the Welt.




























We did the plant tour which was very good and funny. My girlfriend isn't really into cars, but she was held captivated (rather than just captive) for the two hours. When we finished, we went back up to the lounge to eat some more and wait. I was pretty anxious by this point. I only had about half hour before delivery. I told my girlfriend I couldn't sit around anymore, so we hung out by the elevators, waiting for Bernhard. As he approached behind the windows, I told my girlfriend "there he is" and she asked how the heck I knew. Little does she know...










We spoke for a while and talked about our trip, cars, the IT business and computers. Bernhard actually considered a career in computers at one time and is an avid fan of SuSe Linux. I thought that was pretty cool. He gave us pointers on our trip and realized I knew a lot about the car, so he only gave me a short briefing on some of the newer things. During a look at the trunk, my girlfriend noticed the pull cord for the emergency release and he shared a story regarding one of his children some time back being trapped in the trunk for a bit as he drove down the street. Apparently the sibling had put them their. :rofl: He then sent us on our way after taking some pictures for us.










We then do our victory lap and head outside unsure of where to park. I waited until the area was clear to park next to the double cones and take some pics.


----------

